# Getting a cat in the summer



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

My mom is getting me a cat in the summer time as a graduation gift. Right now I'm looking up animal shelters and things like that. I've experience taking care of cats before(because I would always watch my sisters cats before she gotten a apartment). I'm going to named it Misa. She might get it in May, but we'll see. In the meantime I'm just looking up nearby shelters. I'm looking for a cat that doesn't have special needs and it'd good with other cats. My mom is paying for insurance and everything. We got the basic stuff for it like food and litter box and things. 

Wish me luck.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

make sure its going to be a cat that wont eat your other pets "the fish"


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Good luck. Cats are one thing I like PetSmarts for. They either have shelter cats in store or host rescue group adoptions on Saturdays fairly often.


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

Okay.  We found a couple of places. 

I'm going to named it Misa.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Is Misa the girl in DeathNote?


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeah, but that's not why I want to name the cat that.

I'm naming cat Misa in a honor of a friend of mine which is going back to Japan in June.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Cats don't usually get into fish unless it's an open top tank. We had some divided 2.5 tanks with bettas, and I couldn't figure out why the water levels were dropping so quickly. Turns out the cat was drinking out of them. 

She doesn't even like watching the tanks that much.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

my previous cat would drink from the power filter that hung on the back of the tank in front of the stairs. If she'd sniff and not drink, time for a water change. Cats will 'play' with fish that jump out of the tank. Looking to see what the cat was watching saved a few of my escapist fish.


----------



## LilSums (Aug 2, 2010)

My cat does the same thing, I had to relocate my betta because he kept drinking out of his habitat. But it was an open top & my cat never tried to eat him, paw for him, not even really watched him or my 30g tank, just liked the way the water tasted apparently. I had a crab somehow crawl out of my tank & my cat played with it (to death, unfortunately). RIP little guy, shoulda stayed in the tank!


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

We will make sure that both tanks are secured.


----------

